# What kind of woman feels no love for the baby she carries in her womb?



## TheGreatGatsby

Just putting this open ended question out there....

How much trust would you have in a woman like that?


----------



## S.J.

Liberal women.


----------



## Esmeralda

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?


It is not for you to say or judge what a women should feel. You cannot understand what it is like to be pregnant, not at any stage of the pregnancy.

If men got pregnant, abortion would be a right without question.  They would cling to it as strongly as gun nuts cling to the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Gracie

Those who had it planted forcibly.


----------



## The Great Goose

There is a lot of evil women.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Esmeralda said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not for you to say or judge what a women should feel.
Click to expand...


Shrug.  I can judge whatever I like.


----------



## Esmeralda

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not for you to say or judge what a women should feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrug.  I can judge whatever I like.
Click to expand...

You are in no position to understand what it feels like to be pregnant.


----------



## hauke

every women loves the child in her womb

and if a women decides not to have her child live

its because she had to go through hell

because you don t make a world where women can have children

because you make  a world where children are targets for evil not protectected, not geting education, you leave the children to starve

because you make this world hell for children


----------



## hauke

you do realize that i can say truth because im sure nobody touches me ?


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?



What kind of women?  Drug addicts, prostitutes, alcoholics, mentally ill, emotionally disturbed, and the list goes on.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of women?  Drug addicts, prostitutes, alcoholics, mentally ill, emotionally disturbed, and the list goes on.
Click to expand...


I think presidential candidates is on the list....

Sally Miller discussing Hillary...

"Um, they were advised by some international advisors, call it political advisors, that they needed for Hillary to drop the Rodham and become a Clinton; because she insisted on the Hillary Rodham. They said that doesn't go in a small state like Arkansas, and it doesn't go on the national stage if you have that on your mind. And you got to have a family because it doesn't look right for you to have a separate name and no children; but they got the baby situation worked out: one child. But he said it was hell to live with her while she was pregnant, because she didn't want to be pregnant; she didn't want children. And that tells me something about a woman, when she's more important than the baby she's carrying. It tells me a lot. You know, she's a very strong advocate for feminists, and she's very big on killing babies in the womb, even late term abortions. If I were a young person today, I would not use her as my role model. She's got a coldness that tells me if this country gets in dire straights, if we got in a civil war, if we were invaded by the enemy, she wouldn't care about protecting the innocent, the young. She'd be protected and all her political friends."


----------



## ChrisL

And let's not forget about child abusers, murderers, etc.  Some people should just NEVER be parents.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of women?  Drug addicts, prostitutes, alcoholics, mentally ill, emotionally disturbed, and the list goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think presidential candidates is on the list....
> 
> Sally Miller discussing Hillary...
> 
> "Um, they were advised by some international advisors, call it political advisors, that they needed for Hillary to drop the Rodham and become a Clinton; because she insisted on the Hillary Rodham. They said that doesn't go in a small state like Arkansas, and it doesn't go on the national stage if you have that on your mind. And you got to have a family because it doesn't look right for you to have a separate name and no children; but they got the baby situation worked out: one child. But he said it was hell to live with her while she was pregnant, because she didn't want to be pregnant; she didn't want children. And that tells me something about a woman, when she's more important than the baby she's carrying. It tells me a lot. You know, she's a very strong advocate for feminists, and she's very big on killing babies in the womb, even late term abortions. If I were a young person today, I would not use her as my role model. She's got a coldness that tells me if this country gets in dire straights, if we got in a civil war, if we were invaded by the enemy, she wouldn't care about protecting the innocent, the young. She'd be protected and all her political friends."
Click to expand...


I don't like Hillary at all, but how do we know that woman isn't just making stuff up?  Chelsea Clinton doesn't seem to be lacking for the love of her parents.  

Anyway, these are some reasons why I am pro choice.  Some women do not want to be and should never be forced into being pregnant or having kids.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Esmeralda said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not for you to say or judge what a women should feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shrug.  I can judge whatever I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in no position to understand what it feels like to be pregnant.
Click to expand...


I'm in no position to feel what it's like to be a murderer. It doesn't mean I should be allowed to do it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of women?  Drug addicts, prostitutes, alcoholics, mentally ill, emotionally disturbed, and the list goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think presidential candidates is on the list....
> 
> Sally Miller discussing Hillary...
> 
> "Um, they were advised by some international advisors, call it political advisors, that they needed for Hillary to drop the Rodham and become a Clinton; because she insisted on the Hillary Rodham. They said that doesn't go in a small state like Arkansas, and it doesn't go on the national stage if you have that on your mind. And you got to have a family because it doesn't look right for you to have a separate name and no children; but they got the baby situation worked out: one child. But he said it was hell to live with her while she was pregnant, because she didn't want to be pregnant; she didn't want children. And that tells me something about a woman, when she's more important than the baby she's carrying. It tells me a lot. You know, she's a very strong advocate for feminists, and she's very big on killing babies in the womb, even late term abortions. If I were a young person today, I would not use her as my role model. She's got a coldness that tells me if this country gets in dire straights, if we got in a civil war, if we were invaded by the enemy, she wouldn't care about protecting the innocent, the young. She'd be protected and all her political friends."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like Hillary at all, but how do we know that woman isn't just making stuff up?  Chelsea Clinton doesn't seem to be lacking for the love of her parents.
> 
> Anyway, these are some reasons why I am pro choice.  Some women do not want to be and should never be forced into being pregnant or having kids.
Click to expand...


I don't believe she's making it up. She comes across as very sincere and to the point.


----------



## racialreality9

Now, I do not defend liberal women who do not want to bear the next generation.

But, you should never say a woman should love a rapist's child.  That to me is a moral obscenity.

I also am pro choice, because unlike the brainwashed christians, I can actually understand that without abortion the population problem would be even worse.

Remember white christians reading this:  without abortion, there would be even more brown and black people!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

racialreality9 said:


> Now, I do not defend liberal women who do not want to bear the next generation.
> 
> But, you should never say a woman should love a rapist's child.  That to me is a moral obscenity.
> 
> I also am pro choice, because unlike the brainwashed christians, I can actually understand that without abortion the population problem would be even worse.
> 
> Remember white christians reading this:  without abortion, there would be even more brown and black people!



Yes.

That should indicate something about the Democrats to black Americans.


----------



## ChrisL

What kind of woman feels no love for her unborn child you ask?  The kind of woman who should NOT be a mother.


----------



## anotherlife

What kind of woman feels no love for her child?  Well I am no woman but thinking about morning sickness alone, I would curse the child out of myself and maybe even shoot the man who put it there.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Esmeralda said:


> It is not for you to say or judge what a women should feel. You cannot understand what it is like to be pregnant, not at any stage of the pregnancy.
> 
> If men got pregnant, abortion would be a right without question.  They would cling to it as strongly as gun nuts cling to the 2nd Amendment.



  Men are quite capable of being in positions where one can benefit from murder or theft; yet we do not enshrine murder or theft as rights (with the exception of abortion).

  With natural selection having endowed us with a considerable libido, and a propensity for aggression, we men would have a motive to want a right to commit rape, yet we have not enshrined this as a right, and very few would argue for doing so.

  The abortion issue is not about men versus women; it is about ethics and morals versus murderous sociopathy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

racialreality9 said:


> Now, I do not defend liberal women who do not want to bear the next generation.
> 
> But, you should never say a woman should love a rapist's child.  That to me is a moral obscenity.



  If there is any obscenity, it is in the idea that an innocent child is undeserving of not only his mother's love, but of his very life, because of a crime committed by his father, in which this child had no willing part.  That is truly an evil and obscene position for you to take.


----------



## Esmeralda

Bob Blaylock said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not for you to say or judge what a women should feel. You cannot understand what it is like to be pregnant, not at any stage of the pregnancy.
> 
> If men got pregnant, abortion would be a right without question.  They would cling to it as strongly as gun nuts cling to the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men are quite capable of being in positions where one can benefit from murder or theft; yet we do not enshrine murder or theft as rights (with the exception of abortion).
> 
> With natural selection having endowed us with a considerable libido, and a propensity for aggression, we men would have a motive to want a right to commit rape, yet we have not refashioned this as a right, and very few would argue for doing so.
> 
> The abortion issue is not about men versus women; it is about ethics and morals versus murderous sociopathy.
Click to expand...

What a monumental load of bullshit.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?



Probably the same amount.


----------



## yiostheoy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?


This hypothetical situation does not present enough data.

1 - how did the fetus get there?  Rape?  Incest?  Tryst?  Family planning?

2 - is the babe married or shacked up or single?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

I might think she is a poor planner.  If she was raped and the guy isn't in prison then I would assume she has no sense of social duty.

It's not like she is going to tell anybody that she had an abortion anyways.  My wife and I have had unprotected sex for 10 years and haven't had a child.  For all I know she could have had 20 abortions.  Who knows?  I don't think this is something that women brag about.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

yiostheoy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> This hypothetical situation does not present enough data.
> 
> 1 - how did the fetus get there?  Rape?  Incest?  Tryst?  Family planning?
> 
> 2 - is the babe married or shacked up or single?
Click to expand...


Feel free to give us answers for each scenario.


----------



## PK1

Bob Blaylock said:


> The abortion issue is not about men versus women; it is about ethics and morals versus murderous sociopathy.


Yes, it's about ethics, and YOUR beliefs about it AND other related issues.
Telling a woman you don't know what to do about her own body is unethical ...
unless she asks for your opinion or assistance.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

PK1 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The abortion issue is not about men versus women; it is about ethics and morals versus murderous sociopathy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's about ethics, and YOUR beliefs about it AND other related issues.
> Telling a woman you don't know what to do about her own body is unethical ...
> unless she asks for your opinion or assistance.
Click to expand...


  Certainly the most basic ethical principle of all is that it is not acceptable, under any but the extreme and unusual circumstances, to intentionally take the life of an innocent human being.  This shouldn't even be a matter of any controversy among sane, decent people.


----------



## Granny

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of women?  Drug addicts, prostitutes, alcoholics, mentally ill, emotionally disturbed, and the list goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think presidential candidates is on the list....
> 
> Sally Miller discussing Hillary...
> 
> "Um, they were advised by some international advisors, call it political advisors, that they needed for Hillary to drop the Rodham and become a Clinton; because she insisted on the Hillary Rodham. They said that doesn't go in a small state like Arkansas, and it doesn't go on the national stage if you have that on your mind. And you got to have a family because it doesn't look right for you to have a separate name and no children; but they got the baby situation worked out: one child. But he said it was hell to live with her while she was pregnant, because she didn't want to be pregnant; she didn't want children. And that tells me something about a woman, when she's more important than the baby she's carrying. It tells me a lot. You know, she's a very strong advocate for feminists, and she's very big on killing babies in the womb, even late term abortions. If I were a young person today, I would not use her as my role model. She's got a coldness that tells me if this country gets in dire straights, if we got in a civil war, if we were invaded by the enemy, she wouldn't care about protecting the innocent, the young. She'd be protected and all her political friends."
Click to expand...


Dolly Kyle said the same thing in her recently released book Hillary The Other Woman. Kyle is from Little Rock and knew "Billy" (as she calls him) from a young age, graduated from HS with him, also admits to being one of his on-again, off-again lovers both before and during Hillary.  Interesting read - personally and politically.

He wanted children, she didn't.  Think back over the pictures during the Clinton WH years ... who was holding Chelsea's hand ... smiling ... looking happy?


----------



## PK1

Bob Blaylock said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The abortion issue is not about men versus women; it is about ethics and morals versus murderous sociopathy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's about ethics, and YOUR beliefs about it AND other related issues.
> Telling a woman that you don't know what to do about her own body is unethical ...
> unless she asks for your opinion or assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly the most basic ethical principle of all is that it is not acceptable, under any but the extreme and unusual circumstances, to intentionally take the life of an innocent human being.  This shouldn't even be a matter of any controversy among sane, decent people.
Click to expand...

It is YOUR belief that your so-called "_innocent human being" _inside the body of someone you do not know is comparable to an independent person.
It is MY belief that a fetus and esp embryo are not anyone's business except the family involved, and i consider my belief sane & decent, more so than your belief.
Likewise, my belief is more ethical than yours.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

PK1 said:


> It is YOUR belief that your so-called "_innocent human being" _inside the body of someone you do not know is comparable to an independent person.
> It is MY belief that a fetus and esp embryo are not anyone's business except the family involved, and i consider my belief sane & decent, more so than your belief.
> Likewise, my belief is more ethical than yours.



  Just as it is my belief that black people are humans, just the same as white people—a premise that our forbears denied, in order to excuse slavery and other abuses against black people.

  History is replete with groups who denied the humanity of other groups,in order to justify widespread human-rights abuses.

  You are no better than they.


----------



## PK1

Bob Blaylock said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is YOUR belief that your so-called "_innocent human being" _inside the body of someone you do not know is comparable to an independent person.
> It is MY belief that a fetus and esp embryo are not anyone's business except the family involved, and i consider my belief sane & decent, more so than your belief.
> Likewise, my belief is more ethical than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as it is my belief that black people are humans, just the same as white people—a premise that our forbears denied, in order to excuse slavery and other abuses against black people.
> History is replete with groups who denied the humanity of other groups, in order to justify widespread human-rights abuses.
> You are no better than they.
Click to expand...

I agree with your comments above, except for your last sentence in light of my agreement. 

And I'll raise you one. I also believe all mentally healthy INDIVIDUALS deserve LIBERTY, regardless of where in the world they were born.
I would extend that to many, if not most, non-human animals.


----------



## esthermoon

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?


Think about a woman who got pregnant after being raped.
Of course she feels no love for that baby


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

esthermoon said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting this open ended question out there....
> 
> How much trust would you have in a woman like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Think about a woman who got pregnant after being raped.
> Of course she feels no love for that baby
Click to expand...


That was my line of reasoning. But I put it to a group of live people the other day, and they noted that it's a person and a life and shouldn't be mistreated based on others' sins.


----------

